# Cable telefónico plano de 4 hilos



## trokena (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola tengo una gran duda sobre el cable telefónico plano de 4 hilos, ¿cual es la distancia máxima que se le puede aplicar a este cable?, por ejemplo el cable UTP tiene hasta 100m teoricamente, y sobre este cable cual sería su alcance máximo?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

Uhhhhh , los cables telefónicos tienen varios cientos de metros desde la central hasta tu casa . . .

Mejor es que pongas un poco mas de información del uso que vas a darle

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2011)

miles de metros....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2011)

> cual sería su alcance máximo?.



 Que no dependería de que corriente y que voltaje  le apliques...

es decir si tienes un cable de 100mts y le pones una fuente de 1uV y que solo suministra 1nA no seria lo mismo que si aplicas 50v y una fuente que suministre 50A... 

por ahi he visto algo de una formula que dice algo asi como RxL/S...  osea se  que la resistencia del material por el largo del cable partida en la seccion del mismo...

y pues ya se hacen los cálculos correspondientes...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 1, 2011)

Pupinizacion es la palabra...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 1, 2011)

Ese cable suele emplearse para hacer latiguillos a medida, desde el teléfono a la conexión de linea.
Si estás pensando en utilizar ese cable para instalarlo por canalizaciones, como tubos bandejas y demas, no te lo aconsejo ya que este cable no está diseñado para ese fin.

Saludos.


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 9, 2011)

se refieren a las bobinas de pupinizacion ...que yo sepa es para recuperar la perdida de señal en un cable.


----------

